# Puff adder strike videos.



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

I have just bought a video camera for a little experiment. I have been playing about with it to get some footage of young Lake Nakuru puff adders striking. Unfortunately I haven't (yet) got any software to edit the videos together so there are lots of little clips. These are the perfect reminder to keep your fingers away!

No. 1. full speed.
Puff adder (Lake Nakuru) strike - YouTube
0.2x speed.
Puff adder (Lake Nakuru) strike (1/5 speed). - YouTube

No. 2. full speed.
Puff adder (Lake Nakuru) striking for mouse (full speed). - YouTube

0.2x.
Puff adder striking for food (slowed to 1/5). - YouTube

No. 3. full speed.
Puff adder strike at full speed. - YouTube

0.2x
Puff adder strike at 0.2x speed - YouTube

No. 4. full speed.
Puff adder striking at mouse (full speed). - YouTube

0.2x
Puff adder striking at mouse (0.2x speed). - YouTube

And please excuse the narration on this one :whistling2: we were very impressed!

Puff adder striking for mouse (blink and you will miss it!) - YouTube

Thanks very much,
David.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

DavidR said:


> I have just bought a video camera for a little experiment. I have been playing about with it to get some footage of young Lake Nakuru puff adders striking. Unfortunately I haven't (yet) got any software to edit the videos together so there are lots of little clips. These are the perfect reminder to keep your fingers away!
> 
> No. 1. full speed.
> Puff adder (Lake Nakuru) strike - YouTube
> ...


Nice videos David! Bloody quick as expected lol.


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

great Stuff , I love practical science!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Great vids (even better snake!). 

Have you got a slow motion of the last video?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

And THAT is why i love my puffy.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone.



coldestblood said:


> Great vids (even better snake!).
> 
> Have you got a slow motion of the last video?


I can upload a slow motion version. It isn't any better than the full speed version really because it just shows the snake shooting past a bit more slowly. Will stick it up soon though.

David.


----------



## karldellis (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome clips mate.


----------



## Antoni (Jun 19, 2011)

Those videos are awesome, I thought my young boa was a bit of a handfull, but you must have some serious confidence/megaballs


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks again.



Antoni said:


> Those videos are awesome, I thought my young boa was a bit of a handfull, but you must have some serious confidence/megaballs


Neither unfortunately, just a long stick and a healthy respect to stay away from the sharp end!

David.


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

By Jesus, Puffs can shift.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Arnt these meant to have the fastest strike of any snake?


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> Arnt these meant to have the fastest strike of any snake?


It has been claimed before, but I don't think anybody has objectively compared the strike speed of venomous snakes before. I doubt there would be much in it between these, other _Bitis_, death adders, saw scales ... All I know is that they can all strike incredibly fast. 

Here is a new video which really shows what these are capable of.
Super quick puff adder striking for mouse - YouTube

David.


----------

